# Do You Take A Snooze, Or Doze Off During The Day?



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2014)

Do you find that you have a built in "Snooze Button"? 

View attachment 9531


----------



## Falcon (Sep 6, 2014)

I try not to because, if I do, I wake up bleary-eyed.  I'd rather stay awake and get my sleep when it's my regular time, at night.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2014)

Well,  I've found it easier to take a nap since I have retired.  The workplace today, includes "nap rooms" to revive and recharge their employees.  I think in our retirement years, every room should be a nap room!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 6, 2014)

Depending on how I sleep the night before, I will take a short nap, in the afternoon, in our recliner. On the weekends, again, depending on how we both slept on Friday and/or Saturday nights, we will take a couple hour nap in the afternoon........like we did today. Wife still works a full-time job, so she can't take a nap during the week, even though there are days she REALLY wishes she could. A cup of hot coco at work will keep her going.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 12, 2014)

I can't sleep during the day [though wish I could] but I do sit in a comfy chair and read or just look at the garden.I try and allow an hour for this however busy the day is.Some nights I sleep well, and others hardly at all. Par for the course when you are older.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 12, 2014)

I remember reading about a woman in England, who only needed  15 minutes of sleep a night.  It seemed her electric bills were higher than normal.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 13, 2014)

Loved the cartoons!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2014)

I work full time and how I wish there was such a thing in my workplace as a 'nap room' like meanderer said in his post...LOL....but yes if I'm not at work and I feel tired I definitely will sleep for an hour during the day if I need it...as I did today after a very hard week.


----------



## atwhatcost (Sep 13, 2014)

I have chronic insomnia. I can't snooze or it becomes even more chronic.

Oddly enough, hubby has chronic insomnia with CFS. He can't not nap.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 13, 2014)

I was only thinking that if our schedule and circumstances permit it, we shouldn't feel guilty about napping.  If you are not able to, then try to find another guilt-free, fun thing to do to break up your day!


----------



## LogicsHere (Sep 13, 2014)

When I was younger, I wasn't able to take a nap, but for the last several years, I have no problem. During the week when I'm working, I can't, but on the weekends, depending on what I've been doing, I sometimes like to take a short nap.


----------



## Lady (Sep 13, 2014)

My hubby has taken a nap every day of his life,all the 42 years ive been married to him !,his nap last anything upto an hour  or more .and he still drops off to sleep as soon as his head hits the pillow..
im sure he will live to a hundred or more .


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 18, 2014)

I usually don't take a nap, but now and then I just have a tired out day, and then I will sometimes lay down and sleep for two or more hours.  That is such a long one that I am not sure that it qualifies as a nap, but when I need it, I need it. 
Otherwise, I am usually finding things enough to keep busy all day, and ready to get some sleep when bedtime comes around.

Back when I used to sell insurance, and was driving for hours sometimes, I would get so sleepy that I couldn't drive and had to pull off of the road and take a short nap.  Those were only short naps, and sleeping in the front seat of a little Mazda pickup is not very comfortable in any case; so just being uncomfortable usually would wake me back up before too long.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2014)

I get about 7 hrs of sleep a night.  I don't need to nap during the day as I'm not tired..  But come 9pm.... nighty night.


----------

